# any trapers???



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

I am new to trapping, and would like to get into it. Is there any trappers on here that can possibly p.m. me to let me know what all I need as a beginner and any tips to help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, clayton


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

What animals your going to trap will decide what gear you need. What are you going after?


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Ozdog said:


> What animals your going to trap will decide what gear you need. What are you going after?


I'll be targeting coyote, fox, raccon, mink, beaver and possibly river otter. Can you only trap in public hunting areas, and private property? What about along a creek or river? Can you trap within city limits?? Thanks, clayton.


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

First thing your going to need is some extra time it takes awhile to set traps, check traps and make new sets as you catch animals.
Fox & coyotes Some good 1 1/2 or 1 3/4 double coil srping traps
Racoon 1 1/2 single or double coils
Mink well you'll have to scale it down sone a good #1 or some conniber traps.
You'll need a good pair of rubber gloves a garden trowel, dirt sifter, trap stakes, name tags & wire just to start. 
You'll need to boil & dye your traps, stakes,tags & wire then wax them.
I would invest in a trapping book to get some ideas on good sets, techniques and what not. There is a lot of information.
I always liked dirt hole sets and cubby hole sets but times & techniques change.
I haven't ran a line for well over 20 years just don't have the time it takes to properly run a trap line.
We didn't have Beaver or Otters so I can't help there.
I don't know what your city regs are but I do know you should be pretty discrete on where your sets are.
There is one small piece, hope that helped out some.


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

I should probably add to prepare yourself for animals your not targeting skunks, cats, poussms and the occasional dog. Be careful, a trapped animal is most likely going to try to tear your ass up they're scared and awfull pissed off!


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/bigtimebowfishing 
check out this guys utube page has ALOT of useful info on trapping and skinning,stretching even cooking lol


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

I've never trapped before but I think trapping along a creek or river and within city limits would fall under the same private property/ permission obtainment laws as other forms of hunting. sounds like a good deal though I've always wanted to give trapping a try


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well i have trapped since i was in high school.and i wouild start with rats first;there easy and not had to catch and skin,i wouild tell you to start with 110 connabears,and number 1s leg hold for like bait set in creeks and ponds but if you got a good pond to trap i like cage traps you can clean a pond out fast with them,and you want to trap them first before they freeze,and make all your sets where the rats got to get in deeper water and drowns,then if your feeling like bigger and better thing try ***** but be warned there tought and mean as hell.you want to use some thing sweet for bait and a 1/half spring trap for them.and stake well in the water or the ground,and alwise carry an heavey killing stick.what i have done over the years of catching ***** along creeks was to stake them in the creek with a 10to12 foot steel leader and crack the **** on the head to daze them a bit and pull them in the water and stand on there head to kill em,and for fox well lets just say there not stuped,and dont bring the money they use to so i dont wast my time with them,and for trapping around city check your reg,but i think your not alound to use bigger leg trapps around homes so far away,to keep from getting there dogs and cats,but 110s and number1s i think are ok,and like the others said mark all your traps and remember where you set them i use ribbin on twiggs to locate traps but i set alot of traps,but keep it simple rats and ***** pay good,if you need more info just ask i got lots of tip and tricks,markfish


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

markfish said:


> keep it simple rats and ***** pay good,if you need more info just ask i got lots of tip and tricks,markfish


Rats pay good? What about weasel? Ever trapped any? I don't think they are that common in ohio, but they are listed as an animal you can pursue durring trapping season. I will p.m. you later and ask a few more specific questions. Thanks for your help, clayton


----------



## The Ojibwa (May 30, 2010)

www.trapperman.com

its a good forum


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

claytonhaske said:


> Rats pay good? What about weasel? Ever trapped any? I don't think they are that common in ohio, but they are listed as an animal you can pursue durring trapping season. I will p.m. you later and ask a few more specific questions. Thanks for your help, clayton


Rats are paying about $4 - $5 each , in the round, meaning whole carcass.
Skinned about $8. You, being new to trapping, are probably better off bringing the the animal in whole. The skinned fur has to be pretty good to get the money, ie. no holes, no fat, fleshed well.
Weasels are present but don't rely on them for a target catch.
The **** skins should go way up on the count of the fur is in limited supply for the Russian winter.
You can trap almost anywhere you can get permission, but know the laws.
http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/trapping.aspx

If trapping rats don't be surprised of the occasional mink. Rats are one of their favorite dishes.
Large male mink pay pretty well.
River otter are usually caught in beaver sets.
Pick up a Fur Fish and Game magazine and check out the fur market report for updated prices, prices will reflect skinned and fleshed fur.
In the round is roughly half that price.
Trapping is a great past time, and in the day, profitable. Unfortunately it's hard to make beer and gas money now a days.
***** 1 1/2 - 1 3/4 double coilsprings in a cubby set or pvc pipe bank set. Dog proofs in urban areas.
Mink 110 conibear in a rat run or 1 - 1 1/2 double coils w/plastic crawdad attached to the pan, in a creek (also good w/****).
Beaver 330 conibear in an underwater run or slide, large 3 -4, 4 coilspring on a dam or run (will get otters and occasional ****).
Coyotes 1 3/4 - 3 double or 4 coilspring around a carcass set. Snares on a trail.
Fox 1 1/2 - 3/4 along a fence line, burnt post set or hay set. Snares also on trails.
Just to name a very few.
Once you purchase all the necessities you'll have them for life.
http://www.fntpost.com/Categories/Trapping/Traps/
You will catch unwanted animals so be prepared, get or build, an animal release stick. Trust me!!!!

Possum pay $1, all you have to do is catch one million, and there you go!


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Rats $6
**** xl $3 xxl $8 xxxl $12
possum $0
yote $5- 15
mink male $8-10
beaver .10 lb.
grey fox $15
Gas $3.25 gal.

Anticipation of the catch......Priceless.

(prices as of 11-15, unskinned)


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well from what i have seen so far the rats and ***** are in big demand again this season for china and and other countrys, here is a good tip on getting lots of rats in one night build some cage traps there easy to build and make them big and small i like 12in wide and 6in wide and they have there place for each set and if you hit the honey hole you will get 2to6 rats in each cage i can remember last year i set three in a new pond on opening day and got all them rats you seen in my other post 13 rats then it was on i got 23 rats out of that little pond in 4 days, not bad 140.00 in four days,so i dont know if you have traps or not you never got in touch with me.and goto u-tube and you will learn a lot on getting them to how to skin and strech,them, and i find that apples work the best for me for bait sets,o and a nother thing i seen a guy on here last year that had a golf cours down by you and was crying for someone to come clean them out i talked with him and wish i could of went there but it was just to far away so keep you eyes open mabey he will show up again this year,good luck kid markfish


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Go to www.ohiostatetrapper.org ... Seasons already started and theres so much more to know then just setting some traps out. We have district meets and a convention that will help you get started. All kinds of demo's to help anyone out. 
Find someone in your area that knows what he is doing and ask to ride along with him a few times. 
The TIMES, the LAW, and most of all the PEOPLE are far different then what it uses to be. 
Not to put you or anyone else down but get started now so you can trap safe and LEGAL next year.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

here is my best this year


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

show that to the cat and then tell him hes fired


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i've never trapped but apparently it's in my blood. My great grandfather was a popular mink trapper from iowa, he has written a few books about it. never really caught my interest though. i do enjoy skinning.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Anyone know of a fur buyer in portage co. or close by? I know Potter was but I don't think hes doing it anymore.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Uglystix,
Go to the Ohio State Trappers Assoc.(OSTA) website & scroll down the left side to the fur buyers list. That should show all current buyers in your area.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks T. Looks like there's a buyer a few miles from me. This will really be my first year on my own. After I try to get my son a deer this weekend I plan on starting my trapping season Monday P.S....Something ate all 12 of my neighbors chickens. There's a large den hole under his barn and **** tracks in the coop. He thinks its a skunk that killed them. What do you guys think. Would a **** den under a barn? Would a **** kill chickens? would a skunk? I really don't want to deal with a skunk!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Is there a fur buyer in the Akron area or nearby?


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

icebuck,there is a dealer in massillion that i goto,and sticks them chickens well for what i know right now i dont think the skunks or the ***** did the job were they ate up or just killed and left for dead if so mink.and for the holes under the barn probley groundhog do you smale skunk when your there if not then there not around there, but if i were to try and say what killiled them i got to know what was left of them like were they gone were they plucked and ate see were im going here,well if you need some tips give me a im,markfish


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

markfish said:


> icebuck,there is a dealer in massillion that i goto,and sticks them chickens well for what i know right now i dont think the skunks or the ***** did the job were they ate up or just killed and left for dead if so mink.and for the holes under the barn probley groundhog do you smale skunk when your there if not then there not around there, but if i were to try and say what killiled them i got to know what was left of them like were they gone were they plucked and ate see were im going here,well if you need some tips give me a im,markfish


The chickens were tore up pretty good and dragged under the barn. We do smell skunk but I've always smelled skunk spray out here about 2 times a week...mostly at night. I probably will hit you up for some tips. Thanks


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

My son got the itch to try it this year, so I inventoried my 50+ traps from decades ago. (I just couldnt get rid of all my gear including traps, stretchers, beech basket, slide wires, drags, etc despite not using them in 30+ yrs).

So far, he's done pretty good even though I havent gone with him. In 2 weeks of trapping and not putting out all the traps, he's managed to get 1 Red Fox, 2 ****, 1 Mink and 4 Muskrats. 

I cant wait to go with him, but he doing darn well by himself during the first couple of weeks of the season.


----------

